# VIDEO: 'TITUS' my 14" Monster eating his lunch...



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

For those who think 1 fish in a tank is a waste.

http://www.zippyvideos.com/160083584211481...tus/*piranhaman


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid man


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

MOnster rhom man looks awesome


----------



## Butterflyboi (Jul 31, 2005)

Damn thats sick


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

wow that didn't take long...nice rhom.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

That was pretty damn cool. He didnt seem to rip at it at all. BTW, where do you get large whole smelt?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> That was pretty damn cool. He didnt seem to rip at it at all. BTW, where do you get large whole smelt?


SAVE-ON FOODS! Actually any grocery store that has a decent seafood stock will probably have 'em.
They aren't always that big though. I grab a bunch when they have them in.


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

, nice rhom







it was so casual in eating that huge smelt


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great stuff Pat, Titus rocks


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

wow that awsome


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

nice video that things didn;t even move when it ate. the fish looks nice but i need a fish that acts alive... sorry


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

the only reason he didn't move when he ate it is because he didnt need to, the smelt is dead lol. drop in a large live feeder for the beast and we will see some action! nice fish man, what a beast!


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Awsome vid man. That is a sweet rhom


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> nice video that things didn;t even move when it ate. the fish looks nice but i need a fish that acts alive... sorry


You don't have to apologize. He's not looking for a relationship right now.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DuffmanRC said:


> the only reason he didn't move when he ate it is because he didnt need to, the smelt is dead lol. drop in a large live feeder for the beast and we will see some action! nice fish man, what a beast!


Weird... Is that the only reason? My fish eat smelt all the time. Dead too. And they 'tear that sh*t up'.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

damn that thing is a monmster...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice patty nice! those tetras were whipping all over the place in there with him. 2 gulps and its gone!


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

cool video man


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Gents! I love havin' him.


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

Very nice rhom.....How many gallons is your tank?How many inch is it?What kind of fish swimming with it?..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice video and nice rhom man.


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Pat

Very nice video and Rhom................................








David Hinz-from Germany


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

what is a rhom? is it the same as Pygocentrus natteri?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice rhom you have there. i thought it was going to be only him in the tank by your initial post but there's a whole amazonian community chilling in there with him. i guess once you are that size you don't waste time chasing the little guys anymore.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Pat said:


> nice video that things didn;t even move when it ate. the fish looks nice but i need a fish that acts alive... sorry


You don't have to apologize. He's not looking for a relationship right now.
[/quote]

LMAO

nice vid


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

flippin heck that is aweome


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Genin said:


> what is a rhom? is it the same as Pygocentrus natteri?


Do a search on 'Serrasalmus Rhombeus'. You will be in for a world of delights man.








Start the addiction!


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

Black Piranha yeah, do they need to be alone or something?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Kurt-Inge said:


> Black Piranha yeah, do they need to be alone or something?


Yes sir.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

BETTER LIGHT AND PUT IN A LIVE 9" KOI

that will be a sick video


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Great video, Titus looks lika a true beast!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice vid Pat, was it filmed when he was still in the 75gal?? Youre lucky that he doesnt eat the small fish. My rhom had 15 cardinal tetras, 7 danios and 3 baby convicts with him. 2 weeks later and there are 2 cardinals, one danio and one convict left! I guess I dont feed him often enuff, like once a week. How often do you feed yours??


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Nice vid Pat, was it filmed when he was still in the 75gal?? Youre lucky that he doesnt eat the small fish. My rhom had 15 cardinal tetras, 7 danios and 3 baby convicts with him. 2 weeks later and there are 2 cardinals, one danio and one convict left! I guess I dont feed him often enuff, like once a week. How often do you feed yours??


Yes, that was in his old tank. 
Yeah... he doesn't bother with the little guys. In his new cage I have 150 neons 45 cardinals 14 blackskirts, and 3 red tail sharks. He just swims all day in the powerhead. I must tell you however, he doesn't care for the red tails. But they are like oversized danios, they really move.

As for feeding... I feed him 2x/week. Two of those smelts a week in other words.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Bro


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Bro


Thanks. 
33. I was just 23. Oh well.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice video...awesome looking rhom..


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Nice looking fish, love his name


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Nice video man...But to say that video proves 1 fish isn't a waste...Hmmm...I'll stick with my Pygo shoal...


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Nice video man...But to say that video proves 1 fish isn't a waste...Hmmm...I'll stick with my Pygo shoal...


I'll take a one punch, lights out, one-man show over a gang mentality anyday.

Show me a tank like PIRANHA KING'S, or RHOMZILLA'S old shoal and then were talkin' a whole new level.

If you want a conversation piece though, a monster fish will do it. How many names of fish do you think members are familiar with on pfury? Probably a handful? I bet they're all 14"+

I'm not putting down shoals I've had many over the past twenty years. But I think to say that a single monster in a tank is a waste (I know you didn't say that) is just too easy to say for someone who's never seen one in person... this video should help people to see what makes fish this size worth their weight in gold. It eats 7" fat smelts like nothing man! These fish can amputate multiple fingers!

Hardly a waste of a tank... unless it was by itself in 300gal+ these fish fill it nicely. Besides you can in alot of instances set up a community tank with fish of this size.

Just my $.02


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Pat said:


> For those who think 1 fish in a tank is a waste.


I am not one of those people.Sick p.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No carnage, no bloodshed, no action, no nothing basically - and still that video was simply amazing


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

351winsor said:


> No carnage, no bloodshed, no action, no nothing basically - and still that video was simply amazing


And well put Judazzz! Love your contribution to the community BTW!

Your average "shoaling" p, to use the term lightly, are caught with nets. 
These guys are caught with rod and reel. 
And they FIGHT like no ones business. They usually take 10-14 days before they recover to the point of even entertaining the idea of food. 
These fish are basically lions of the amazon as one biologist/exporter I talk with put it.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

aswome








one of the onlyfew amazing serra feeing vids. 
What other fish are in the tank with him? I thought i saw a baby red swim by


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

rocker said:


> aswome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No p's man. It was probably a Red Eye Tetra you saw.
There used to be a 15" Rhom eating a 7" goldfish vid. I would love to get that from someone.
Thanks for the compliment BTW!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Pat said:


> aswome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No p's man. It was probably a Red Eye Tetra you saw.
There used to be a 15" Rhom eating a 7" goldfish vid. I would love to get that from someone.
Thanks for the compliment BTW!
[/quote]
aswome
















do u got a full tank shot

o and


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

rocker said:


> aswome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No p's man. It was probably a Red Eye Tetra you saw.
There used to be a 15" Rhom eating a 7" goldfish vid. I would love to get that from someone.
Thanks for the compliment BTW!
[/quote]
aswome
















do u got a full tank shot

o and















[/quote]

Give me a few weeks and I'll post some shots of it once the plants in a little better


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Pat said:


> ...How many names of fish do you think members are familiar with on pfury? Probably a handful? I bet they're all 14"+...


Jack the Nipper


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

150 neons!! How much did that set you back? I payed 20$ for 10 neons. And any average tetra around here is 2,99$ each or 12 for 20$. I blew away about 50$ on tetras that became feeders!! Youre soo lucky that ur rhom puts up with tankmates.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Cobra said:


> 150 neons!! How much did that set you back? I payed 20$ for 10 neons. And any average tetra around here is 2,99$ each or 12 for 20$. I blew away about 50$ on tetras that became feeders!! Youre soo lucky that ur rhom puts up with tankmates.


PETSMART special. $.99 ea. And I bought the cardinals off a guy for a buck a piece as well.


----------

